
New US attorney general refuses to drop Microsoft foreign data warrant - jfuhrman
http://www.zdnet.com/article/new-us-attorney-general-refuses-to-drop-microsoft-foreign-data-warrant/
======
mark_l_watson
I find it disturbing that our government seems to care so little about their
actions harming the US tech industry.

In addition to this case, which has potentially negative consequences,
Forested Research was predicting that US tech companies might lose up to
$400B/year (if I remember correctly) because of NSA data hoovering.

